# Nach Serverumzug macht index.php garnichts mehr



## outsidaa (15. März 2008)

Hi,

ich habe neulich meinen Server umgezogen. 
Ich bin am verzweifeln. 

Von:
Suse 10.1 und Plesk 8.3

Auf:
Suse 10.1 und Plesk 8.1.1

7 Seiten funktionieren. Alle mit der gleichen Technik. PHP, MySQL und mod_rewrite...

Eine Seite will aber nicht. 
Wenn ich die Seite öffne, sehe ich einen weißen Bildschrim, nichts. Wenn ich in Quelltext gucke, nichts. 
Wenn ich eine beispiel.html auf der Domain aufrufe funktioniert es. Wenn ich andere PHP Dateien aufrufe auch. 

Die index.php macht NICHTS Es passiert nichts.
Wenn ich in die index.php in die erste Zeile vor 
	
	
	



```
<?
```
 "irgendwas" reinschreibe, ist das nach dem Aufruf im Quelltext nicht zu sehen.

Was muss ich machen, in welche logs kann man schauen? In der error_log vom apache habe ich nichts gefunden.

Gruß

Adam


----------



## Crav3X (17. März 2008)

Poste doch mal den Code der PHP Datei...

Wenn alle anderen PHP Seiten funktionieren liegts wohl an der Datei die nicht funktioniert.


----------

